# Red, tissue-like pieces in stool?



## One_Day_At_A_Time

Alright, I know there's no need to be shy on this forum so... has anyone else experienced red, tissue-like pieces in a BM? It's kind of gross to say it but it looks like it could actually be pieces of my intestinal wall tissue coming off. They're stringly and definitely not mucus, and they're red but not accompanied by blood in the stool. I've been having very loose BMs for a couple months now, usually with some straining involved, so I admit it might just be hemmorroid damage or something. Also, I suppose it might be pieces of a polyp, which worries me because if I have a polyp it could be cancer right? I dislike the idea of pieces of my intestinal wall coming off but that's sure what it looks like. Any thoughts????


----------



## BQ

Or it could be something red you ate.. like tomato etc...


----------



## TVgirl

One_Day_At_A_Time said:


> Alright, I know there's no need to be shy on this forum so... has anyone else experienced red, tissue-like pieces in a BM? It's kind of gross to say it but it looks like it could actually be pieces of my intestinal wall tissue coming off. They're stringly and definitely not mucus, and they're red but not accompanied by blood in the stool. I've been having very loose BMs for a couple months now, usually with some straining involved, so I admit it might just be hemmorroid damage or something. Also, I suppose it might be pieces of a polyp, which worries me because if I have a polyp it could be cancer right? I dislike the idea of pieces of my intestinal wall coming off but that's sure what it looks like. Any thoughts????


I would get tested for ova and parasites and have a stool culture done.


----------



## One_Day_At_A_Time

TVgirl said:


> I would get tested for ova and parasites and have a stool culture done.


Good idea... although I don't have insurance at the moment so I'm not sure if I'll be able to get one done immediately, so in the meantime I'm just wondering what other people's experiences are. It's definitely not food because I haven't eaten tomatoes or anything resembling the red tissue-like substances, and they've been happening every morning for like two months anyway. But I agree a stool culture would be prudent.


----------



## BQ

> they've been happening every morning for like two months anyway


You didn't mention that in your original post....If this has been going on for two months you should definitely get it checked as soon as you can.


----------



## Sorbsy

Oh man, I _just_ posted about this yesterday. (My thread is here for interested parties.) Except for me I'm pretty sure it was blood, even though there wasn't streaking when I wiped, and so far it's only happened once. Since then, though, I've expelled mucus each time I've strained (on purpose now, to see if it happens again). It does look like intestinal lining, doesn't it? I had softer stool right after it happened and it did seem related. I've been having excessive gas for a couple months, weird visible peristalsis in my ascending colon, and the right lower quadrant ache I've had off and on for years has been a little more present yesterday and today, but I've been otherwise healthy.I'm definitely going to get a stool sample but I'm still not willing to go whole-hog with a colonoscopy since my GI basically refuses to give me just that without the upper endoscopy (very angry about this). I'll make it a point to post, too, if I find out anything significant.


----------



## One_Day_At_A_Time

Thanks for your side of this story too! I checked with my dr. today and he said that the stuff I was describing (non-mucousy but red stringy stuff) was food that had been digested. I was like, but why does it look all stringy and tissue-y, and red? And he said that as it gets digested the structure changes and the color can change... but that I can get a sample and bring it to a stool culture place to get it checked out, but he seemed very confident that it would be identified as food. So, that's the latest on that.I don't know about you, but I remember a time when I WASN'T thinking about my poop all the time. Sheesh!


----------



## Rajdeep Bhatia

Did you get it checked?


----------



## concerned211059

Did you get your results? I have something similar. What was it?


----------

